# Anyone tried Nexium (esomeprazole)?



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi chapsIve been advised by my doc that as Zoton didnt agree with me (I had an allergic reaction to it), and the Tagamet doesnt seem be helping with the acid, he has decided to put me on Nexium.I know it is a Proton Pump Inhibitor like Zoton, but is it likely to give me the same side effects (I had a rash, bad nausea, the runs, feeling shaky, couldnt breath, heart racing), I couldnt go though these side effects again, they were awful.My doc has diagnosed me with GORD (as it is known in the UK - we have an O for Oesophageal whereas everywhere else has an E for Esophageal). Daft eh. Anyway has anyone got any good tips on not what to eat to make the GORD/GERD worse?I do eat mints (polos) to help ease the nausea I suffer, the doc said when the meds are right I wont get the nausea. I also drink coke (which I believe is a real no-no cos that makes acid) - do I have stop drinking it altogether or just cut down.Sorry for all the questions.Catherine


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi,-When I review the meds I've taken in my life(I'm 42) Prilosec/nexium was definitely the biggest mistake I've ever made...After 7 weeks of it..my IBS symtoms went from bad to horrible..and as a bonus I now have an acid reflux problem, which I never had before!! Its been 1 1/2 years since I've taken prilosec and I'm still struggling with the acid reflux problem. My advice to you would be to avoid it atall cost!!! If you have to take it(any PPI) take it for a very short time only. These drugs were not meantto be taken month after month. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have tried Nexium, Prilosec, Protonex, Zantac, Tagament, Prevacid and Aciphex. None of them worked for me but then, I am still trying to figure out if I even have acid reflux or if it is something else.I did not have any ill effects from any of the meds. They just plain did not work. So, I quit taking them.You should try drinking more water (lots) and be careful with the mints because they relax the sphincter muscle in the esophagus which will then allow acid to come up--tea does this too from what I understand. Try eating several small meals a day instead of two or three large meals and yes, cut back on the coke. Maybe one per day but I wouldn't go for any more than that.I am just advising you on what I have experienced. It may work for you and it may not. It is worth a try if it will keep you off of meds or atleast cut down the frequency of them.Jleigh


----------



## MaryHill (Jun 13, 2001)

I have been taking nexium for acid reflux for about three months. It has been great for the acid reflux that kept waking me up at night while trying to sleep. I do have upset stomach every morning with or without the nexium (immodium is the best for me and I take it daily) <anyone else take it daily?> And, is it safe to take immodium daily? My Dr. says it is ok. It works best for me to take the nexium at night before I go to bed. I have to limit myself to one coke a day. I pay the price if I eat anything spicy, especially with tomatoes. I have to limit my dairy products and chocolate very rarely. Bet you all can relate. I have been diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagus and pre-cancerous cells. Does anyone else with IBS have this? Please reply if so. I would appreciate hearing from you.Thank you.


----------



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

I've been on Nexium for about a month or two and it seems to work, but I still get the burning sensation under my ribcage. I drink aloe vera gel with tea (no caffeine) and slippery elm for my throat cuz I get raspy soundin'. I have IBS, too! so, I take Levbid for that but man, that hurts the GERD, so I tend to use peppermint more for the IBS and sometimes colonics and enemas.I was tested for all stuff: upperGI, ultrasound,endoscopy, PH monitor test and the biopsies and tests all came back negative on cancer or Barrett's. Nothing was found. My gastro says I'm "fine". Uh,....I don't think so otherwise I wouldn't be here seeing you and going through these hellish tests! Grrrrr! Doctors can make me so frustrated sometimes. They just brush ya off and make you feel like it's all in your head. Go for a second opinion, or a third or a fourth,......whatever it takes to get the medical care you deserve cuz (and this isn't to scare anybody) my Dad was 71 when he retired and it was hard for him to sit around after working all of his life. So, he sat and reflected on his life and it made him feel guilty, sad and angry at how he had treated others and it literally started eating him fro







m the inside out. He kept going back to the doctors every 3 months with the same complaint, heartburn. They gave him the usual: Maalox, Gaviscon, Pepcid Ac.....each time he went. Never taking any tests, blood..GI's, nothun! and then FINALLY after a year or so, they found an ulcer in his duodenum area and did blood work and decided to operate on him to fix his ulcer. Was sposed to be a 2 hour operation, but when they went in,they found that he had cancer ALL throughout his body, even into his brain stem. They took out his spleen, almost half of his stomach, part of his intestines....everything they could becuz it all had cancer. It tured out to be a 10 hr operation and having to tell my Dad that he had cancer. They gave him "6 months", my Dad lived 18 more months and then passed away.Don't settle for one doctor's opinion especially if it isn't working. Make those doctors (I'm telling myself this, too) listen to you! We help pay their salaries, they get paid to give the best of healthcare to all of us and we shouldn't take anything less then the best!


----------



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

I've been on Nexium for about a month or two and it seems to work, but I still get the burning sensation under my ribcage. I drink aloe vera gel with tea (no caffeine) and slippery elm for my throat cuz I get raspy soundin'. I have IBS, too! so, I take Levbid for that but man, that hurts the GERD, so I tend to use peppermint more for the IBS and sometimes colonics and enemas.I was tested for all stuff: upperGI, ultrasound,endoscopy, PH monitor test and the biopsies and tests all came back negative on cancer or Barrett's. Nothing was found. My gastro says I'm "fine". Uh,....I don't think so otherwise I wouldn't be here seeing you and going through these hellish tests! Grrrrr! Doctors can make me so frustrated sometimes. They just brush ya off and make you feel like it's all in your head. Go for a second opinion, or a third or a fourth,......whatever it takes to get the medical care you deserve cuz (and this isn't to scare anybody) my Dad was 71 when he retired and it was hard for him to sit around after working all of his life. So, he sat and reflected on his life and it made him feel guilty, sad and angry at how he had treated others and it literally started eating him from the inside out. He kept going back to the doctors every 3 months with the same complaint, heartburn. They gave him the usual: Maalox, Gaviscon, Pepcid Ac.....each time he went. Never taking any tests, blood..GI's, nothun! and then FINALLY after a year or so, they found an ulcer in his duodenum area and did blood work and decided to operate on him to fix his ulcer. Was sposed to be a 2 hour operation, but when they went in,they found that he had cancer ALL throughout his body, even into his brain stem. They took out his spleen, almost half of his stomach, part of his intestines....everything they could becuz it all had cancer. It tured out to be a 10 hr operation and having to tell my Dad that he had cancer. They gave him "6 months", my Dad lived 18 more months and then passed away.Don't settle for one doctor's opinion especially if it isn't working. Make those doctors (I'm telling myself this, too) listen to you! We help pay their salaries, they get paid to give the best of healthcare to all of us and we shouldn't take anything less then the best!


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I've been taking Nexium twice a day for about 2 months now and I don't know if I could stand it without it. It has really cut down on the heartburn and has actually almost stopped my diarrhea. The doc is talking about trying me off of it and I am scared to death that my burning in the esophagus will come back. Before my first Nissen I took Prilosec for 7 years and had sign effects of chest pain and diarrhea but no bad side effects from Nexium.


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I take prevacid with no side effects I believe you might want to try Pepcid 20mg it is very safe to take you can take it more than once a day Prevacid is very potent and should only be taken once a day


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

The doctor put me on Nexium for 2 weeks sort of on a trial basis. I found the first week it worked really well and I had no acid reflux at all. Then the second week it did not work as well at all. So I am not really sure, I think it all depends on the individual...guess it is worth a try if others have had sucess with the product!


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I was on prevacid and then that wasnt working so I got put on Nexium. No difference whatsoever. The damn pill still doesn't work.


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

If prevacid or nexium don't work for you you probably don't have acid relux but rather IBS instead


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

well i do have IBS, but she treat me for acid reflux also


----------



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi everyoneIve now been on Mexium for 2 weeks and its wonderful, it has really helped my GERD (or GORD as it is known in the UK where I am).I dont suffer with any acid burning my throat or any heartburn, indigestion etc. I also dont feel sick anymore either, its great.I have been told and have read that Nexium cant be used over the long term due to the possibility of increased risk of developing stomach cancer, so I am hoping that once I have taken the months dose, then I wont need it again. My doc did say that you could take it on a when needed basis, not all the time.CatherineUK


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nexium increases the risk of developing stomach cancer ????Wow, that's scary, wonder if Prilosec or the other's have the same risks ???


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

MaryHill, I have Barretts Esophagitis, and IBS, and I've been taking Prilosec 40 mg a day for 3 months, and my Gi doc told me to cut down to 20 mg prilosec once a day. I will have to have another endoscopy nxt yr to check the Barretts. But the prilosec does have side effects that bother me, such as more acid, some chest pain, stomach pain, and anxiety, not sure if it is working that well, and aggravating the IBS.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I used to take Nexium, but the side effects were horrible. It did help with GERD, but I can not function with the side effects like cramps, diarrhea, nausua. It was hard to eat. Afterwards I would have those problems mentioned above. So my doc gave me some sample capsules of Prevacid. I'm affraid to try it for fear that I will have diarrhea from it. Also with the Nexium the side effects did not start right away. A few weeks while taking it, I started in with problems. After I stopped the Nexium for a few weeks I still had some problems until all of the meds left my body. Strange huh?


----------



## 21781 (Nov 6, 2006)

nexium and stomach polpys.....i had upper scope and found two bleeding stomach polpys,he said was prob caused by long use of antiacids.I have been in nexium for nearly 2 years ,so he tryed me on protonixs 40 twice a day.It isnt like a heartburn it is s hot burning bitter juice thata comes up my thraot and then next day my throat is sore.So I am still on it


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Angie, I have the same burning painful acid in my throat, feels like it wants to come out of my ears and nose at times, and my throat is stiff and sore for days.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I too take Nexium, I've technically been on it now for about 5 years (and probably will have to for life). I have GORD/GERD too and when I don't take it I get burning cramps under the ribs, a sore throat every morning, non stop nausea acid burn in my throat. If I don't take it and bend down to pick something up off the floor sometimes I can actually feel it come up (gross, sorry TMI) and cvoor it feels like it'll come out my nose like yours. I LOVE my Nexium. It does nothing for or to the IBS. I can honestly say it's about the only med I've ever taken that hasn't given me horrible side effects. I still get a bit nauseaus sometimes but other than that nothing about my reflux bothers me at all anymore


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

AngieWere you on Nexium when they found those stomach polyps ?Are you now on Prevacid, and how is it working better than Nexium ?I am trying to decide whether or not to try a different ppi, since i'm on prilosec now.


----------



## 21781 (Nov 6, 2006)

i am still on nexium 4o mg a day if i didnt take it i would be sick all the time!But i think i need to take 2 a day but it is so high...


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

I cannot drink any carbonates anything, caffeine, minty things or chocolate to name a few. Try to cut it out of your diet completely. You will notice a difference.


----------

